# Kurven auf dem Vorderrad durchrollen



## schigga (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jmd ne Ahnung wie man Kurven aufm Vorderrad durchrollt?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Über den Lenker lehnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StreetDownHill (14. August 2012)

Mit einem Rolling-Stoppie.


----------



## kandyman (14. August 2012)

Geht nur mit einem Liteville.


----------



## Toolkid (14. August 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Geht nur mit einem Liteville.


Mann bist du ein noob.  Beim Vorderrad kommt es doch auf die Gabel an und nicht auf dem Rahmen. Der hier fährt kein LV und macht das trotzdem bei ca. 1:38.


----------



## Slush (14. August 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Mann bist du ein noob.



Mann bist du schwer von Begriff.

Stoppis üben. Erstmal auf gerader Strecke und wenn du das dann gut kontrollieren kannst versuch erste Kurven zu fahren. Alles in allem also üben, üben, üben.


----------



## schigga (14. August 2012)

Danke slush.

Üben üben üben hört sich sinnig an. 

Witzig ist, dass sich immer alle im Forum fetzen müssen. :-D


----------



## HeadHtOne (3. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=BFa&list=LLLe0ITnumRMQ1MVAnvmv7aQ"]Extreme MTB Stunts!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2012)

wegkommen von der falschen Hinterradversetztechnik.

Das ganze funktioniert über einen Körperimpuls nach vorn oben. bevor du die bremse ziehst, leicht in die knie gehen und mit ziehen der bremsen dann nach vorn oben drücken und die beine möglichst gestreckt lassen.

Nehm dir zur übung eine wiese und übe übe übe.

Was vll. hilft: Die bremse die ganze zeit mit einheitlicher kraft ziehen, so bist du gezwungen das hinterrad mit dem körper hochzubekommen!


----------



## wesone (4. Oktober 2012)

Eine gute Übung ist auch das Hinterad versetzten ohne Bremse auf der Ebene zu üben. So bekommt du ein gutes Gespür für den richtigen Bewegungsimpuls.


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's einer erklären kann, dann er!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/07/fahrtechnik-spitzkehren-fahren-mit-harald-philipp/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (11. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wegkommen von der falschen Hinterradversetztechnik.
> 
> Das ganze funktioniert über einen Körperimpuls nach vorn oben. bevor du die bremse ziehst, leicht in die knie gehen und mit ziehen der bremsen dann nach vorn oben drücken und die beine möglichst gestreckt lassen.
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt aber recht interessant. Ich dachte auch, dass das Heck über einen Körperimpuls, gestreckten Beinen und somit Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne am besten hochgezogen wird.

Im Video von Harald Philipp wird das aber ganz anders erklärt (Schwerpunkt nicht verlagern, Beine anwinkeln und dadurch das Heck hochziehen...


----------



## schigga (11. Oktober 2012)

Womöglich gibt es dabei Spielraum.

Beim Wheelie Fähre ich mit angewinkelten Armen, Kumpels mit gestreckten.
So als Beispiel


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2012)

das geh ich direkt überprüfen. kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.

Denn ohne den schwerpunkt nach vor zu bringen, müsste man alles mit der bremse machen, bzw. man könnte einfach nicht auf dem VR rumrollen.

edit: getestet!

Mit haralds technik fühlt sich das ganze system etwas unstabiler an. Es ist schlechter zu kontrollieren. 
Geh ich mit dem Oberkörper nach vorn, kann ichs weiter und kontrollierter. Das Schöner kann daran liegen, das es für mich gewohnter ist, aber sicher nicht nur!

Noch dazu, lenkt man nicht unbedingt dagegen. Ganz im gegenteil, wenn man die kurve durchfahren will auf dem vorderrad, muss man mitlenken!

Er ist kein gott 

Spielraum, ja vll. aber i.wann kommt physik ins spiel und dann muss man nach vorn


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ohne das direkt am Trail getestet zu haben, denke ich, dass beide Varianten ihren Vorteil haben. Je steiler und kniffliger die Stelle ist, desto schwieriger wird es wohl, mit der Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts nach vorne zu arbeiten.

Ich muss mal direkt ausprobieren, ob ich das Heck ohne VR-Bremse hochkriege. Das stelle ich mir extrem schwierig (oder zumindest ungewohnt) vor ...


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2012)

nein, es lässt sich mit dem oberkörper einfach viel besser kontrollieren und das mach ich auch an s4/5 stellen so! 

Ich  muss für die kommende saison die ganzen bewegungen eh mal zerlegen und  analysieren. Wenn ich dran denke poste ich das hier vll.

hier kannste die beine praktisch nicht mehr anziehen:








lehnung:








Da  ich aus dem Trialsport komme und dort die bewegungen ins extreme  geführt werden, kann ich schon behaupten, dass es ohne oberkörper  verlagerung nicht funktioniert!


----------



## berkel (12. Oktober 2012)

Thomas versetzt beim Abrollen der Stufe im ersten Bild ja auch nicht (in der Position)!?

Die beiden Techniken unterscheiden sich ja darin, dass man beim Gewichtvorverlagern am Kippunkt fährt, beim Beineanziehen nicht (geht dafür nur bei einer schnellen Bewegung bevor das HR wieder absackt). Methode 2 ist halt sicherer, gerade wenn ein Überschlagen sehr gefährlich wäre (ausgesetzte Stellen). Für die 1. Methode braucht man sehr viel Feingefühl und Übung/Erfahrung/Selbstvertrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2012)

doch, so weit ich mich noch erinnern kann hat er da noch versetzt.



			
				berkel schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Techniken unterscheiden sich ja darin, dass man beim Gewichtvorverlagern am Kippunkt fährt, beim Beineanziehen nicht



Und das ist der knackpunkt. Deswegen wird ein durchrollen der kurve, mit beinanziehen nur schwerlich möglich sein, bzw. es ist eher ein glücksspiel.

Nach vorn lehnen erfordert vor allem Mut! Denn immer wenn man denkt, man kann nicht weiter vor, geht es meistens doch noch ein gutes stück. Gilt logischerweise nur für die übungsphase


----------



## berkel (12. Oktober 2012)

Da muss man noch unterscheiden zwischen reinem HR Versetzen und rollen auf dem VR. Wenn man das Versetzen in einer schnellen Bewegung ausführt braucht man nicht an den Kippunkt gehen. Wenn man zügig fährt braucht man auch für das Rollen auf dem VR nicht ganz am Kippunkt fahren, der Ablauf dauert ja nur 1-2sek.. So wie es Harald im Video zeigt. Für kontrolliertes langsames Trialmäßiges rollen ist es natürlich anders.


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2012)

Passt danke, dann bleibe ich bei der Gewichtsverlagerung  Die letzten Male war ich ohnehin wie ein Vollsepp unterwegs, nachdem ich die andere Variante probieren wollte...


----------



## Bonvivant (18. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nein, es lässt sich mit dem oberkörper einfach viel besser kontrollieren und das mach ich auch an s4/5 stellen so!
> 
> Ich  muss für die kommende saison die ganzen bewegungen eh mal zerlegen und  analysieren. Wenn ich dran denke poste ich das hier vll.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine ernsthafte Frage (im ibc sollte mensch das manchmal anmerken): Weißt Du warum er diese Stufe fährt? Ich würde da einen wheelie drop ansetzen, aber er wird schon seinen Grund haben, auf den ich neugierig bin


----------



## frorider (19. Oktober 2012)

Weil er es kann?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2012)

frorider schrieb:


> Weil er es kann?




!!!

Thomas hat es aus der fahrt noch gedropt. Ich wollte den wheelie drop machen, aber ohne kette ist das eher schwierig. 

Wobei, wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere war die stufe schon höher.

War heute mit einem befreundeten trialer unterwegs und wir haben noch mal diskutiert und probiert, der richtige weg ist def. mit dem oberkörper weit nach vorn zu gehen.

(btw. zwei trialer auf einem schweren trail, neigen dazu sich gegenseitig in dummheiten reinzusteigern.   Ist def. nicht so vernünftig, mach aber viiiiel spaß!)


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Oktober 2012)

Netterweise hat Thomas es mir schon per PN erklärt (und gezeigt).


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=639406


----------

